# What do you get with a new tractor-Title-MSO ??



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was wandering what kind of paper work you get with a new tractor showing ownership.. Here in Florida you get a title on ATV's - cars - trucks etc.. Does the manufacturer provide papers with each tractor for the dealer to pass on... ???


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

All I recieved was a sales order from the dealership.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tractors don't normally come with a title. My 4410 did not. The financing company will have lien paperwork until it is paid in full. A good reason to write down ALL the serial #'s and keep them in a safe place in the event the machine is stolen.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

There is nothing here in New York either. What we do is take all the numbers form the equipment and keep it on file here for the customer and also suggest that they do the same. But I make it easy for them I have a form I fill out for them with all the numbers and ask them to keep it in a safe place.

They may need them if it gets stolen or they need to order parts they have all the numbers I would want.

Bob:spinsmile


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well I guess you have answered my question.. I was just thinking if you bought a used tractor that was stolen you would never know it till it was too late...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I asked the same question on several tractor forums about a year ago. I realized the lawn and garden equipment didn't have titles, but I thought that big tractors did. What i found out was that at most you will get a bill of sale, or reciept. Everyone that responded said that their state didn't offer titles, even if it was licenced for road use as an agricultural vehicle. But I didn't get a response from all 50 states, and also did not get responses from any official state office. As mentioned above, I'd record the serial numbers, take photos, and keep the info in a safe place.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Title*

I just purchased a New Holland TC-24d with FEL. All I got was a receipt for the purchase with sn of tractor and FEL.

Joe is correct, as many identification numbers as you can get should be recorded in a safe place.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Do you have your Tractor insured?*

No Titles in Texas just a receipt. 
It is kind of stange that you can spend big buck (more than a house) on a tractor and get nothing but a receipt. 

Then if you want to sale a worthless car to a junkyard you need that title to transfer ownership. 

Do you have your Tractor insured?


----------



## glen3787 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Sales Receipt*

I recently purchased a new tractor in Louisiana - got a sales receipt with model number and serial number.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Hey Glen,

Where are you in LA? 

Angel


----------



## glen3787 (Mar 2, 2005)

*CatDaddy*

I'm in Avoyelles Parish


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: CatDaddy*



> _Originally posted by glen3787 _
> *I'm in Avoyelles Parish *


Welcome Glen3787 to tractorforum resent:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Cool. The only cities I know in Avoyelles parish are Bunkie, Mansura & Marksville. 

We're starting to get the boot filled in! 
Now we need some people to join from Shreveport & Bogalusa, then we'd have some real coverage.


----------

